# Under Gravel Filter for Fry



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

My molly is about to give birth so I placed her in a 1 gallon tank with an under gravel filter. I know this is a small tank for the momma but I figure its not any smaller than a breeder box/net. So, what I want to know is if the fry will be okay in this tank until they are big enough to be released into one of my larger tanks?

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A tank that small is a risk. They are hard to keep cycled, even with filters. If you are diligent about water changes and increase water changes to keep up with increased feeding, it may do. I think the answer depends on how many fry she has. If you have a lot, you may need another container.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

emc7 said:


> A tank that small is a risk. They are hard to keep cycled, even with filters. If you are diligent about water changes and increase water changes to keep up with increased feeding, it may do. I think the answer depends on how many fry she has. If you have a lot, you may need another container.


I'm thinking she is going to have a lot because she is very big so I might have to get something bigger for the fry. Do your know if Panda Corys or Oto Catfish will eat the fry? Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

undergravel or sponge filters are great for fry...nothing for them to get sucked up in...lots of floating plants for fry cover..
corries and otos will not eat the fry...


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

lohachata said:


> undergravel or sponge filters are great for fry...nothing for them to get sucked up in...lots of floating plants for fry cover..
> corries and otos will not eat the fry...


Thanks! I have lots of plants for the fry to hide in.


----------

